
Potentially catastrophic Category 5 Hurricane Willa nearing Mexico's coast - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_9f7af5bdc1443dbed0e336355e5816d2
======
jansan
Land mass to the south:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFM1X0o2pnc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFM1X0o2pnc)

